# PM45/RF45 Style Mills Quill Adjustment



## darkzero (Sep 14, 2014)

Anyone know if there is a an adjustment for quill play on the PM45 or other RF45 style mills? Do BPs have this? I believe some older drill presses have this & I'm wondering if there is a provision for adjusting for wear?


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 14, 2014)

BP's and clones do not have any adjustment.  I don't know about the others.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks Jim, I guess it's not an area that is subjected to accelerated wear but I thought it could be. I always lock my quill when milling & I trammed my head/column with the quill & head locked. But IIRC if I lock my quill my quill DRO will show slight movement as does the head. It's just a benchtop mill/drill class mill so I'm not expecting much. I'd like to have a full size BP clone someday but for now it will do & serves me well.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 14, 2014)

The best way to overcome the backlash is to counterbalance the quill and/or the head.  I have about 50 lbs of up force on my quill so I have 0 lash in the system.  If you are interested in how I did mine  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=21060&p=199564&viewfull=1#post199564

I had to do this because of the way my Z-axis drive works and I wanted 0 lash in the entire system, it will hold +/-0.0001

I have seen a few counterbalance modifications on some of the RF45 type posts.


----------



## Andre (Sep 14, 2014)

My BP was a production machine....and anvil.....for a filter factory for a long time. The quill might have a few tenths of movement, not enough to be concerned about. The polished chrome spindles are fitted to honed castings at the factory. They are a *perfect* fit right off the assembly line. And stay that way for many many years, because the wear coefficient of grey cast iron and the polished chrome is very low. Plus the cast iron is a great bearing material, it's really nothing to be worried about on a BP.

Now, if your RF (like my drill press) has a steel spindle in a cast iron casting, it will wear over time. My drill press has a setscrew that fits in a channel on the quill to adjust for wear by pushing the quill to the side farther when it wears out. Crude, but it's more than adequate for a drill press. I don't believe your RF has an adjustment though.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 14, 2014)

I have heard/seen of counter weight mods. Not a big concern of mine so I won't be attempting any. Really just wondering was all. Thanksfor the replies.


----------

